# horizontal side vent for a  wood burning stove?



## firewatcher

After some doing some research, I have found that you can do a horzontal side vent and then up 5 feet for a pellet stove.  I was thinking about installing a second wood stove on an exterior wall of the house and venting it horizontally thru the wall and then up 90 degrees 5 feet for a wood stove.  Is this safe?  How close can the exterior pipe be to the aluminum siding when going up?  What kind of other safey precautions need to be considered?  Can I just use the DuraVent GS? or sometjing like that?

http://www.duravent.com/catalogs/dvent/index.htm


----------



## restorer

UUUHHHTTT OOOHHHH. Are you in trouble. Wait until Elk see this. :red:


----------



## Shane

Duravent GS (the pipe you linked to) is Direct Vent gas pipe.  If your venting a wood stove you need class A chimney going up the side of the house. (Duravent builds Duratech chimney and DuraPlus chimney)  The chimney must extend 3' beyond the roof line and be 2' higher than anything within 10'.  You cannot terminate in the manner described with a wood stove.  A wood stove requires natural draft to function.


----------



## firewatcher

Shane said:
			
		

> Duravent GS (the pipe you linked to) is Direct Vent gas pipe.  If your venting a wood stove you need class A chimney going up the side of the house. (Duravent builds Duratech chimney and DuraPlus chimney)  The chimney must extend 3' beyond the roof line and be 2' higher than anything within 10'.  You cannot terminate in the manner described with a wood stove.  A wood stove requires natural draft to function.



If i run the pipe all the way up the side of the house, its like over 25 feet.  Thats expensive  is it illegal to do the horizontal side pipe thing even if you go up 5 feet?  Do these same rules aplly to a pellet stove?  I thoigh I read somewhere that there are different venting options for pellet stoves?


----------



## Shane

With a pellet stove your probably fine.  go up 5' then install a 90 with a 12" piece of pipe then a horizontal cap.  No way with a wood stove though.


----------



## Roospike

For a wood stove your set up would look more this the picture below with class A stainless steel double wall pipe .The pipe shown in the pic below is coming from a basement stove.

Its best to run the pipe inside the house with class a and then throught the roof to keep more heat in the house and a lot less chance for the pipe to cool off.


----------



## Gooserider

The reason for the big difference is the way the two different stoves work.

A Pellet stove uses a FORCED DRAFT where there is a blower in the stove that sucks air in and blows it through the burning pellets, and then blows the smoke out the exhaust - think something like a clothes dryer.

A Wood stove (or insert) uses NATURAL draft, where the fire heats the air in the fire box so that it expands and becomes less dense, and then rises as hot air always wants to.  This creates a partial vaccum inside the stove drawing in more air so that the process repeats constantly.  Any wind blowing across the top of the chimney tends to help this process.

Because of this, with a wood stove, you have to have a tall chimney that sticks up high enough to get a good draft and not be blocked by the surroundings.  With a pellet stove you basically just need to get the exhaust to a place where it won't bother anyone as it just blows out with the fan pushing it....

Bottom line is that you have two totally different kinds of appliance with two TOTALLY different and non-compatible requirements for venting.

(Note that I've oversimplified things a bit, but this is the basics...)

 Gooserider


----------



## firewatcher

What if you have a Pellet/wood(multi-fuel) burning stove? What are the venting requirements? I assume you have to go with the woodburning requirements???


----------



## MountainStoveGuy

if you have a wood stove, you can burn pellets in it, but not very well. If you have a pellet stove you cant burn wood in it. If you have a wood stove, it has to be vented above the roof. If you have a pellet stove it can be vented horizontaly. The reasons stated in the  above posts answer the question as to why. But the very very simple answer is a wood stove wont even work if you vented it like a pellet stove. Forget codes, for get cost, it just simply wont work no matter how leagle or illeagle it is. Plain and simple.


----------



## Gooserider

MSG is right on it not working if you vent a wood stove like a pellet stove.  However I did once have a poorly functional, but working woodstove setup with a less than 4' high pipe w/ 2 90注 bends in it.  It was out in my driveway where I was repainting it, and I wanted to make at least some effort to burn the worst of the paint stink off before I brought the stove back inside...  I used the pipe I had, it was ugly, but it sort of worked.

However to get back to the original topic, if you have a specific appliance in mind, check it's manual for the exact requirements on venting and other installation requirements (such as clearance to combustibles)  EVERY stove should have such a manual which will have detailed drawings with all the requirements specified....

 Gooserider


----------



## begreen

There is little comparison in the two stove types other than they both put out heat. A pellet stove's venting system is for powered, forced draft. A wood stove is vented for a non-powered, convection draft. The clearances, pipe size, pipe type, internal flue gas temperature, are very different. You must install each independently, adhering to their respective regulations for installation.


----------

